# Fixing hair for show this week end. Oy vey!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Okay, I'm terrified. LOL. This time, get this...lol I'm planning on doing Matisse's spray up all by myself. Last time, my breeder wasn't there and another guy did his hair. But he was so annoyed with Matisse when he wouldn't be perfect and plus he was annoyed with his fly-away hair. The guy sounds like a girl... getting all emotional and whiny about his hair. It made Matisse nervous and me beyond nervous. He told me in a snarky, complainy, bossy tone not to talk to my dog, that it made him nervous. LOL. I was giving Matisse feed back, saying "gooooood" softly when he was being good and it was helping. I think I know my own dog thank you very much. I can't stand these bossy types. 

So, I've decided come what may, _I'm doing it myself!_ So, Matisse holds nice and still for me and in fact rests his chin on a rolled up towel or something while I do his bands...AT HOME. At the show, he's still quite distracted and moves his head a lot to look at things. It would be difficult without someone to hold him and I can't count on anybody being able to. So, I'm thinking (need some input here) of fixing his bands before I get to the show, then doing the hair spray there. 

I'll be staying at my daughters over on that side of the water, so I don't have to deal with the ferries, plus she's watching Jose` and Maurice while I'm at the show. It's an hour drive from her house to Sequim (the land of sunshine/rain shadow). Do you think his banded hair will stay good enough while traveling in the crate so all I have to do is the hair spray when I get there? 

And I hope I can remember everything...how to actually _do it_, in other words. Ahhhh!:afraid:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, you can certainly try it, but arrive early enough and bring supplies in case it doesn't stay in place.  Good luck and GOOD FOR YOU! You are a step ahead of me. I am showing Cooper in the next one day show. I need to go buy a conservative outfit - YUCK! I won't have to do his spray up, thank goodness!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Best of luck! Your description of that guy had me laughing out of my chair!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Outwest, that is one hurdle that's behind me for now...buying conservative outfits. LOL. I thought I was finished with all that but then I forgot about summer, so I had to get something cooler, which I doubt this will be. It's suppose to be hot this week end. So, off _you_ go for a shopping spree. It can be frustrating at times. I wound up with a shirt that I wouldn't be caught dead in without my little blazer or something over it...just that the front shows. But if it's HOT! OMG! So, good luck to you in your search. I hope you find something just right.

Oh yes, I'll get there 1-1/2 to 2 hours early like always and bring all my grooming stuff. You are lucky you don't have to do his spray up. I'm afraid Matisse will be a loooooser on account of the fact that I really don't know very well what I'm doing. Oh well, I guess I'll look on this as a practice show. lol. 

Chanter...LOL...you have to picture a really _flamboyant_ fellow with loads of expression and inflection in his voice, sort of splattering his words like dropping an egg on the pavement...and "tsk, tsk" and hand gestures, facial expressions...just very animated. It's how _all _these guys are who work on my Poodle. Sometimes I wonder what working with Poodles has done to them. :afraid:

Thanks all of you for your input and for wishing us luck. We'll certainly need it.


----------

